# Huron slow day report...



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

slow day on the Huron at huroc park seen 3 walleye landed but not one steel head once day light poked it head threw we did not see one fish caught after that. according to my gps fishing prediction calenders etc the Tuesday the 12 was a excellent day for fishing were today was fair fishing day mite be why people are catching so few today but tomorrow walleye closes march 15 so it closes to night at midnight i think? any ways it's a slow day and ran in to rippinlip wile i was there. some other guy between almost caught a flying duck between us. hit it with a chunk of lead in mid flight and smack it fell in the water. thank god the duck got away with out hook and line tangled in it. any ways slow day maybe we will get a few more steely day but who knows... i think there must be a neon sign saying enter now catch and release time for eyes only. by the way don't forget walleye closes at mid night tonight?


----------



## DDogg (Dec 8, 2012)

It closes at 12:00am Sat it runs till the end of March 15th


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

DDogg said:


> It closes at 12:00am Sat it runs till the end of March 15th



just keep a eye on the dates cause it is coming quickly and you guys don't need a fine..like i am thinking i am not the law so i am not the one to interpreted this so i am not fishing eye's from now till the end of April. any ways best of luck guys.


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

I know the law says I can not keep walleye after the 15th but does it say I can not target them for catch and release? I always release all my fish and I would like to land a few and snap a few pics but I dont want any fines for targeting them.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Why would you target Walleyes to just release, especially when Steelhead are in the same water? You would rather reel in a log than a fish that actually fights?


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

It is ILLEGAL to target a fish during the closed season. Unless that fish has a specific "catch and release" season, like bass.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

its not your fault if the fish bites your hook!!!! what is the harm in catching the fish and imediatly release. i can see if your throwing twister tails but flies everything bites at hat coffer. i steehead fish only and caught walleye on jigs while floating, quick pic if i want and back in the water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks guys, I really just want to catch anything. I just like being on the water and I plan on taking my nephew and letting him reel in some 5 pounders. I personally like catching suckers and carp the best since they put up a hell of a fight.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

speaking of suckers is anyone catching those spermy things
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)

salmonsteel97 said:


> speaking of suckers is anyone catching those spermy things
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I caught one 3/14 along with two walleye and a steelhead


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

RJEgolf said:


>



nice fish!


----------



## fish gas (Oct 8, 2007)

Just got back from walking my dog at Huroc Park . I did not see any fish on stringers or on shore . Asked a few guys fishing if they had any or seen anybody with Steelhead and they all answered "No" . Asked if anyone was getting any walleye and they said "no" . ( I know they are out of season ) So I guess that it is a "SLOW DAY ON THE HURON "


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

fish gas said:


> Just got back from walking my dog at Huroc Park . I did not see any fish on stringers or on shore . Asked a few guys fishing if they had any or seen anybody with Steelhead and they all answered "No" . Asked if anyone was getting any walleye and they said "no" . ( I know they are out of season ) So I guess that it is a "SLOW DAY ON THE HURON "


they must be the worst fisherman ever iwas there today i was there for about 15 minutes and watched people getting walleye like crazy.
my report on this weekend was awesome i went 1-1 with a 3 pound steel. my buddy had aleast a 10 pounder on got around a rock and snapped off. today i had one on that was huge and in 3 seconds it had me no joke hundred yards down stream!!!!!! i think it hit somthing and the hook just popped out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)

salmonsteel97 said:


> they must be the worst fisherman ever iwas there today i was there for about 15 minutes and watched people getting walleye like crazy.
> my report on this weekend was awesome i went 1-1 with a 3 pound steel. my buddy had aleast a 10 pounder on got around a rock and snapped off. today i had one on that was huge and in 3 seconds it had me no joke hundred yards down stream!!!!!! i think it hit somthing and the hook just popped out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey at least u found some fish!!!!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

yeahv i was happy and the steel i did get was chrome, i wish i could upload pics off my phone i would show ya guys. i fellet it and it was nice and fresh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats man! You definitely have put your time in for that fish!!!!!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

yeah that was a badddddd dry spell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice fish!!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

